# Sears Router bit description



## gary smyth (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just spent 40 minutes talking with Sears 1-800 parts, and they have not been able to assist. The store was worse. I have a Sears dovetail fixture #25450. The manual (page 5) tells me that I need to install a “#25414 and #25415 bit for making through dovetails and a #25505 or #26318 bit for half blind joints”. There is no description for those bits that I can find, and Sears tells me that the half blind bit part numbers are springs or levers or something else not even related to the dovetail fixture. Now we all know that the bit does not have to be a Sears bit, but I want a description, and neither the manual, nor Sears parts, describes the bit. I suspect that the bit is a ¼” shank, ½” dovetail bit and probably a 7 degree angle, but no confirmation. One of the model numbers may be HSS and the other carbide. The manual does say that all bits ought to have the shaft fit ¾” into the router so the shank has to be at least 1” long so it can fit into the bushing. Everybody makes a similar bit if that is the required dimension, but I need to translate #25505 or #26318 into dimensions. Does anyone out there have an old Sears Catalog that might identify those bits with a description? 
Does any router bit company have a cross reference?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am sorry, I havent had a problem yet! http://www.searspartsdirect.com/part...t/index.action This is the place in the Craftsman area in our areas to look at. They are at the lower rt. part of the page where You can select Your interest area! The area is called the jump list. One would think I have been here long enough to remember that


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/22596-sears-4.html#post224725

This link might be helpful. The only other suggestion is to see what angle the template has, 7,8,14 degree and that will tell you what angle of bit to order from a 3rd party.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

(If you need the manual, I found it on line but I can't seem to attach it....)


Hope this helps!


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*Craftsman Dovetail Info*

Product Description

16 in. capacity cuts 1/2 in. rabbit, flush offset and flush half blind dovetail joints. Cuts open exposed 
dovetail joints for trunks and large boxes.

2 box joint templates produce 9/32 in. and 1/2 in. box joints
1/2 in. carbide dovetail bit #25505 included
To make exposed dovetails the 9/16 in. dovetail bit & 1/4 in. straight bit are needed
To make 9/32 and 1/2 in. box joints the 1/4 in. straight bit is needed
1/4 in. straight bit (#25415), 9/16 in. dovetail bit (#25414) not included in this kit
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


Product Description
1/2" DOVETAIL BIT
Carbide tipped, 1/4 in. shank, 1/2 in. dovetail router bit. Use with Arbor set 25895.
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


3pc Craftsman Dovetail bit set
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more
cii_9324560&cpncode=21-139863234-2

Craftsman 3 Pc. Dovetail Router Bit Set

$26.99
Control feed shoulder helps prevent Workpiece overfeed Wood storage 
case helps protect cutting edges from damage Use alone or with dovetail 
and box joint templates For use with 2570, 2579, 25450 and 25455 Craftsman dovetail fixtures

Arbor Set:
http://www.commercial.sears.com/comsale/industrial/toolcat/ti.cgi/manitem.ti/?tool=9-25895


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, the dovetail bits should have a 14º angle.


----------

